
2-for-1 Executive Order's Effect on Fisheries Management - crygin
https://www.nationalfisherman.com/national-international/trump-executive-order-affect-nmfs-regulation/
======
crygin
...and it's down. Google Cache:
[https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:IQfOUB...](https://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:IQfOUBrf06UJ:https://www.nationalfisherman.com/national-
international/trump-executive-order-affect-nmfs-
regulation/+&cd=1&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us)

"All fisheries that take place in federal waters require regulatory action to
open and close season, set catch limits, modify conservation and management
measures, or adjust participation eligibility requirements... In many cases,
multiple regulations must be enacted each year for a single fishery and that
is a good thing – American fishermen depend on active, science-based
management to ensure that their individual operations and their industry are
economically and environmentally sustainable."

